# ..and another new one



## TykeBull (Jan 20, 2009)

I've just joined up too. Trying to get my head round how it all works. I need some info on somewhere to overnight that will allow me to get to a morning conference at Newcastle's St James footie stadium....


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the wildside.


----------



## lenny (Jan 20, 2009)

TykeBull said:


> I've just joined up too. Trying to get my head round how it all works. I need some info on somewhere to overnight that will allow me to get to a morning conference at Newcastle's St James footie stadium....



Hiya TykeBull, I may be able to help you out here, You wont get parked near the Stadium but the metro run direct to St. James Park. I suggest the seafront at Whitley Bay or Tynemouth then Metro to the conference.

Oh ,and welcome to the site


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 20, 2009)

*...and another one*

Hi Tykebull,welcome to our merry band any questions you will usually get your reply within minutes


----------



## Dezi (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, The nearest overnights on my database are :-

The Whitburn pub at Whitburn & the Drift Inn at Seaton Burn, just off the A1

Dezi


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 20, 2009)

*welcome*

Hi there welcome to the wildys

weez
Tony


----------



## lenny (Jan 20, 2009)

Dezi said:


> Hi, The nearest overnights on my database are :-
> 
> The Whitburn pub at Whitburn & the Drift Inn at Seaton Burn, just off the A1
> 
> Dezi



Good shout Dezi, not sure about the whitburn pub but the Drift Inn would be perfect, Give them a call, Kevins a really good bloke

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=26742&postcount=1

PS ,  Let us know how you get on please


----------



## TykeBull (Jan 20, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks, one 'n all. What a friendly and informative bunch you are. Look forward to next time.  Don't feel like I'm the new kid on the block anymore!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 20, 2009)

hi and welcome hope you enjoy, cannot help with an overnight stop but looks as if you will have somewhere after all the replies .


----------

